# Nocioni Appreciation Thread



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

I couldn't find the old version of this thread (so Mods please merge if you can unearth it)... but last night Nooooooooccccccchhhhhhh had arguably his best game as a Chicago Bull. 14-6-5 and only 1 TO. A couple sicks dunks and a block.

Somewhere El Chapu and PCLoad were smiling last night. My only regret was that I missed watching the game in favor of shooting pool at some smoked out dive in the burbs. Huge mistake my me. :clown: 

Noooooooocccccchhhhhh!!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

I must say, Nocioni has answered the challenge when Deng went down.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

LOL, I just went to Nocioni's NBA.com page, and in his game by game stats, they have the Bulls listed as being 0-58 this year.

http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni/game_by_game_stats.html


----------



## giusd (Apr 17, 2003)

I also agree i think noic is playing better and more under control and not forcing at as much. These minutes will pay off when Deng comes back and noci goes back to the bench. Hopefully he will have more confinence. Did anyone else see the beginning of the Portland game. Noci was standing by himself around the center jump area waiting for everyone else to line up. It was like he was saying lets go i want to start playing.

david


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

34.3 min, 45.9% FG, 78.6% FT, 11.5 pts, 7.5 reb, 2.75 ast

That's what Andres has done in the 4 games he has started in Deng's place, he has been outstanding. He has finally settled down somewhat on offense, although he still turns the ball over way too much.


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

truebluefan said:


> I must say, Nocioni has answered the challenge when Deng went down.


:yes:


He's looked great since Luol has been out. Its good to see him getting some decent minutes, even if it's at the expense of Deng's ankle.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> 34.3 min, 45.9% FG, 78.6% FT, 11.5 pts, 7.5 reb, 2.75 ast
> 
> That's what Andres has done in the 4 games he has started in Deng's place, he has been outstanding. He has finally settled down somewhat on offense, although he still turns the ball over way too much.


He has even hit some timely jumpers to boot.

In addition to the turnovers, though, the Bulls have to cure him of his terrible habit of going over his own teammates' backs to get defensive rebounds. By sight, smell, touch, whatever -- he has to know who's on his side.

I also wouldn't ever put Noce in the game if the other team is looking to foul us. He practically fainted before his second miss in the closing seconds of the Milwaukee game at the UC.

While I think any talk of Nocioni taking extra time away from a healthy Deng is preposterous, let me give all due credit to the guy for stepping up, and to Paxson for getting him. Nocioni is a huge upgrade from the Linton Johnson/Ronald Dupree, and thus an injury to a key player isn't the end of the world.


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ScottMay said:


> He has even hit some timely jumpers to boot.
> 
> In addition to the turnovers, though, the Bulls have to cure him of his terrible habit of going over his own teammates' backs to get defensive rebounds. By sight, smell, touch, whatever -- he has to know who's on his side.
> 
> ...


Very good post. Where is the happy medium between Noce fighting his teammates for boards and Eddy watching whoever wants it grab it? I noticed that Noce got one dirty look from Tyson after he mauled Tyson for a defensive rebound.

I didn't see the Milwaukee game, but I heard his FTs were pretty ugly. It's strange, because he shoots FTs fairly well (72%)- but you can tell he's not always real comfortable doing it. But from all I read, his shot is still developing as he was a 4 most of his life.

And Noce certainly shouldn't be stealing any minutes from Deng, although I would like to see more of him at the 4 with Tyson at the 5. Skiles seems to like that line-up, but he doesn't use it all that often.


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

bullsville said:


> LOL, I just went to Nocioni's NBA.com page, and in his game by game stats, they have the Bulls listed as being 0-58 this year.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni/game_by_game_stats.html


LOL - looks like last season (or the 5 before) :biggrin: 

BTW - Noci just passed the 0.400 fg% mark for the 1st time this season. :clap:


----------



## transplant (Jul 31, 2002)

bullsville said:


> LOL, I just went to Nocioni's NBA.com page, and in his game by game stats, they have the Bulls listed as being 0-58 this year.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/playerfile/andres_nocioni/game_by_game_stats.html


Looks like all the Bulls are winless in their game-by-game stats. Some serious hatin' over at nba.com. :curse:


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

transplant said:


> Looks like all the Bulls are winless in their game-by-game stats. Some serious hatin' over at nba.com. :curse:



OMG! Their 31 win season WAS just a dream!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

ace20004u said:


> OMG! Their 31 win season WAS just a dream!


 It's like that scene from Zoolander where Owen Wilson goes:

"So I was freeclimbing Mt Vesuvius, when I suddenly lost my grip, so I'm falling and falling, and then I start to think. Hey, havent you been smoking peote for the last six days, and isnt it a possibility that this is all in your head? And it turned out I was right. I've never even been to Mt Vesuvius."


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

such sweet thunder said:


> It's like that scene from Zoolander where Owen Wilson goes:
> 
> "So I was freeclimbing Mt Vesuvius, when I suddenly lost my grip, so I'm falling and falling, and then I start to think. Hey, havent you been smoking peote for the last six days, and isnt it a possibility that this is all in your head? And it turned out I was right. I've never even been to Mt Vesuvius."


hot bread zeke!

:laugh:

has this photo of mr. coffee been posted before? 












_"no, it's just a twinge, it's nothing, hey, put me back in the game! it's ok, it's perfecto!" _


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)




----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

ace20004u said:


> OMG! Their 31 win season WAS just a dream!


I feel like I'm going to wake up and Bobby Ewing is still alive and JR never got shot and...


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> hot bread zeke!
> 
> :laugh:


I was gonna post that line, mizenkay. :laugh: I'm amazed at how many Zoolander fans are out there.

Anyway, back on topic...It's fun being able to see Nocioni play some extensive action. It's giving Skiles and Pax a chance to really evaluate him now that he's fairly acclimated in this league. We're starting to see what he really is, and that's a guy who'll chip in with 10-15 points a night, will really hit the boards with 7 or 8 a game, and frustrate the other team. He's probably best suited for a 28-30 minute/game role off the bench, which could certainly happen with Othella and AD departing over the next few years. Long term, I see him as a guy who will relieve Deng for about 10-15 minutes each game at SF, while filling out another 10-15 minutes at PF. And Deng's even versatile enough to play some 2 while opens up some minutes for Chapu at the 3.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> I also wouldn't ever put Noce in the game if the other team is looking to foul us. He practically fainted before his second miss in the closing seconds of the Milwaukee game at the UC.


That made me sad as watching that  However, Noch is still a rookie and his FT shooting has improved since the beginning of the season. I'm willing to cut the guy some slack


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

bump

No official reason... well maybe. Noch likes Sbarro!!


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

New Poll: 

I like Nocioni because he eats:









v.

I like Nocioni because he eats: 












I'll start; I like Nocioni because he eats Sbarro. Afterall, they do have hotbread.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

I'm definitely on the Sbarro side. While I personally loathe national chain pizza (save the fond memories of diving into a Little Caesar's Bigfoot, almost literally, as a small child) I don't see anything amusing about Noc eating Baskin Robbins ice cream. There aren't a ton of options out there...

The idea of a European coming to Chicago to eat Sbarro, though, is funny...I'm not really sure why. Noc sitting at a filthy food court table eating Sbarro really cracks me up... "Ah, honey, we've made it big! Verrry big!"


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> I'm definitely on the Sbarro side. While I personally loathe national chain pizza (save the fond memories of diving into a Little Caesar's Bigfoot, almost literally, as a small child) I don't see anything amusing about Noc eating Baskin Robbins ice cream. There aren't a ton of options out there...
> 
> The idea of a European coming to Chicago to eat Sbarro, though, is funny...I'm not really sure why. Noc sitting at a filthy food court table eating Sbarro really cracks me up... "Ah, honey, we've made it big! Verrry big!"


I don't fault Noch for eating at Sbarro's. I remember getting my first job out of college in the Sears' tower and someone had a bright idea to eat there regularly. After going there twice in one week, I got pretty wrecked and never went back. Maybe noch will learn that lesson too, hopefully sooner rather than later.

As for the NBC fare, I'm a fan of Great Steak & Potato. Its not too bad there from what I can remember


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Hehe...I don't fault Noc, either. It's just funny. 

I'm at my first big job out of college right now and we eat Subway at least once a week. Ugh. I'd kill for Sbarro's.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Nocioni should go visit this guy:










Disclaimer: this was just a random picture I found who looked like he would be a Noc fan.


----------



## BealeFarange (May 22, 2004)

Rhyder said:


> Nocioni should go visit this guy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I should go visit that guy...that looks like a great pizza pie.

I just hope Nocioni doesn't introduce Eddy to the Sbarro thing...

The idea of Nocioni becoming fat and depressed while sitting behind Luol Deng is somewhat amusing to me. He has made more than a few self deprecating comments throughout the season...I just hope he doesn't let things out of hand. You know, Sbarro is just a gateway...


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

BealeFarange said:


> I should go visit that guy...that looks like a great pizza pie.
> 
> I just hope Nocioni doesn't introduce Eddy to the Sbarro thing...
> 
> The idea of Nocioni becoming fat and depressed while sitting behind Luol Deng is somewhat amusing to me. He has made more than a few self deprecating comments throughout the season...I just hope he doesn't let things out of hand. You know, Sbarro is just a gateway...


Kwame Brown eating Popeye's chicken for every meal aside, I think we make too much out of player's diet. Curry being out of shape wasn't from Curry eating fast food... it was a result of Curry not knowing what "in _NBA_ shape" really meant.

As a swimmer in High School, we practiced 6 hours per day during the week. I would eat constantly, and still lose 30-40 lbs during the course of the season. My doctor recommended that I increase my fat intake even more during the season, as the rest of my diet was pretty solid. Needless to say, this was almost impossible as trips to Taco Bell already resulted in 6-8 soft tacos. Now, out of shape, I'd be lucky to put down more than 3.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> As a swimmer in High School, we practiced 6 hours per day during the week. I would eat constantly, and still lose 30-40 lbs during the course of the season. My doctor recommended that I increase my fat intake even more during the season, as the rest of my diet was pretty solid. Needless to say, this was almost impossible as trips to Taco Bell already resulted in 6-8 soft tacos. Now, out of shape, I'd be lucky to put down more than 3.


Man, that brings back a lot of memories. not the swimming part per se... but the trips to Taco Bell  Before practice we used to drive out to TB and down 6 to 10 of those tacos depending on mood (and of course put that hot sauce on dirty pennies to see them shiny clean after only a few minutes) Have a four hour practice... and sometimes return to the scene of the crime for more tacos. Eesh :angel:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

You guys need to stop because I swear I'm going to get diarrhea just by reading your posts...


----------



## such sweet thunder (May 30, 2002)

Rhyder said:


> Kwame Brown eating Popeye's chicken for every meal aside, I think we make too much out of player's diet. Curry being out of shape wasn't from Curry eating fast food... it was a result of Curry not knowing what "in _NBA_ shape" really meant.
> 
> As a swimmer in High School, we practiced 6 hours per day during the week. I would eat constantly, and still lose 30-40 lbs during the course of the season. My doctor recommended that I increase my fat intake even more during the season, as the rest of my diet was pretty solid. Needless to say, this was almost impossible as trips to Taco Bell already resulted in 6-8 soft tacos. Now, out of shape, I'd be lucky to put down more than 3.


As a recreational boxer trying to get to fighting weight, I must disagree. When you're 16 the link between diet and mass isn't all that strong, but tack on another five years and it becomes controlling. Of course every one is different, but fighters see a direct link between mass and diet, not mass and level of exercise. You could run 6 miles a day and still not lose like you would by making subtle diet alterations.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

such sweet thunder said:


> As a recreational boxer trying to get to fighting weight, I must disagree. When you're 16 the link between diet and mass isn't all that strong, but tack on another five years and it becomes controlling. Of course every one is different, but fighters see a direct link between mass and diet, not mass and level of exercise. You could run 6 miles a day and still not lose like you would by making subtle diet alterations.


My argument stems from that of a conditioning aspect. Curry's minutes were reduced last season a lot of the time due to conditioning aspects. I haven't read any snippet this season about how Curry's lack of minutes in a game was due to the fact that he was tired.


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> You guys need to stop because I swear I'm going to get diarrhea just by reading your posts...


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

erm, getting the thread out of the toilet...and back to appreciation!


*An MRI performed on Andres Nocioni showed the forward has a bone bruise in his right wrist. He is probable for Wednesday's game in Toronto.

"He'd have to be very close to death not to play," Skiles said.

Asked if the pain, which is in his shooting hand, affects his shot, Nocioni looked at his questioner as if he were from Mars.

"It's nothing," Nocioni said. "I'm a strong man."*


:laugh: :rock: 







http://chicagosports.chicagotribune...lsbits,1,1599617.story?coll=cs-home-headlines


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Nice line tonight. 41 minutes.... 11 pts on 4-8 shooting, 9 rebounds, 5 assists. Ties career high in assists. More importantly, bothered Lebron James all night long, even up to the last minute (wouldn't let him get a free basket with only seconds to go). Gotta love it.


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

He was all over the glass down the stretch. It seemed like he and Chandler just took it upon themselves to snag every rebound. 

At one point towards the end, I think right before he hit that jumper in OT, there was a closeup of him guarding LeBron chest to chest on an inbounds play and I swear there was literally fire in his eyes. He looked so hyper like his veins were about to exlpode, and you could just tell he was loving the challenge of going up against one of the best. 

Noc is THE MAN.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

madox said:


> He was all over the glass down the stretch. It seemed like he and Chandler just took it upon themselves to snag every rebound.
> 
> At one point towards the end, I think right before he hit that jumper in OT, there was a closeup of him guarding LeBron chest to chest on an inbounds play and I swear there was literally fire in his eyes. He looked so hyper like his veins were about to exlpode, and you could just tell he was loving the challenge of going up against one of the best.
> 
> Noc is THE MAN.


Just imagine if Noch can work on his shot and decision-making (he is a rookie after all). The effort and hustle is there each and every night. Great role player to have on your team...


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Noc is a stud out there. This was a great pickup by Paxson. These energy guys make everyone else on the team want to work harder. Him, Chandler, Hinrich, Duhon... they really can raise the level out there.... I love watching it. His D on James tonight was great to watch. And... he has skills to boot.


----------



## ScottMay (Jun 15, 2002)

superdave said:


> Just imagine if Noch can work on his shot and decision-making (he is a rookie after all). The effort and hustle is there each and every night. Great role player to have on your team...


If by "decision-making" you mean "stop doing stupid **** like dribbling behind your back in a traffic-choked lane five feet away from the basket when you're up four and have a chance to close out a team in regulation," then I have to say I completely agree.

Good game by him, but that sequence gave ME an irregular heartbeat.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

ScottMay said:


> If by "decision-making" you mean "stop doing stupid **** like dribbling behind your back in a traffic-choked lane five feet away from the basket when you're up four and have a chance to close out a team in regulation," then I have to say I completely agree.
> 
> Good game by him, but that sequence gave ME an irregular heartbeat.


 :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: Classic.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Noc is a stud out there. This was a great pickup by Paxson. These energy guys make everyone else on the team want to work harder. Him, Chandler, Hinrich, Duhon... they really can raise the level out there.... I love watching it. His D on James tonight was great to watch. And... he has skills to boot.



Good post, K4E, so true


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

Bump. Wow, do I appreciate El Chapu right now!


----------



## cima (Nov 6, 2003)

:worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Nocioni is the MMMMMMmmmmmmaaaaasssssstttttterrrrrrr!!!!!

:banana: :banana: :banana:


----------



## nanokooshball (Jan 22, 2005)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOCH CAME UP HUGE!

:banana: 

WOW
Chapu took over when Ty had foul trouble and came up with:

25pts 18 reb 4 ast and 1 block!!!

:clap: 

GJ Nocioni..... I had a fefeling that you'd be huge with your olympic experience 
:biggrin:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Amazing 48 minutes by Chapu!

Deserves the Bump *Bigtime!!!*


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

:allhail:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Another game changer?


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

I LOVE Nocioni. 

He is the exact type of player I'd want on my Raptors. He isn't the biggest guy by any means, but he just throws his body around, and almost wills himself to grab boards over bigger, stronger players. 

and WOW what a game today.


----------



## BULLS23 (Apr 13, 2003)

Noc was fantastic tonight . . . I know he can't play 48 every game, but man he came up so damn big tonight!!! I think that this is going to be a hot series due to one of the three guys on the Wiz being hot every night. I love the way he plays, and I hope he stays in the faces of these girls on the Wiz.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

25 pts, 18 rebs, 4 ast... 2-4 from 3-pt

boo ya


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Gotta love the guy. He positions himself really well, takes charges, plays great defense and gets under the other teams skin by playing in their jersey. These are the things he brings every game, but tonight he was an amazing scorer and rebounder. He is usually a really good rebounder, but not that good. 

Noce is the man. He is making me miss Deng less and less, and Deng is one of my top 5 favorite players. I hope he can keep it up.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gold Medal Boy shows he's not some dumb goon. He is a quality baller who can do it all, and step it up however he's needed.


----------



## Qwst25 (Apr 24, 2004)

From the very beginning you could tell he was zoned in. He didn't take one minute off. He was the leader tonight; he wasn't gonna let the Bulls lose.

I live in DC, so I went to a bar to watch the game. By the fourth quarter people were constantly asking me about him. I just hope he keeps this up it makes drinking more enjoyable. :cheers:


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

I am proud to say that I was part of the contingent LOUDLY chanting "No-see-o-nee!" towards the end of the game. Absolutely awesome performance. It was even more impressive in person.

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch!!!


----------



## madox (Jan 6, 2004)

The best part of all was when the crowd busted out the "NO-CEE-OH-NEE!" chant. I was so happy for him right then after all the BS "dirty player" talk.

Pippen put it best when he said something along the lines of, "I don't know where the Bulls would be right now without Noce."


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

PC Load Letter said:


> I am proud to say that I was part of the contingent LOUDLY chanting "No-see-o-nee!" towards the end of the game. Absolutely awesome performance. It was even more impressive in person.
> 
> Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch!!!


Yea, nice thing !

You guys (at least the most "hardcore" fans) must make those chants to remind him his euro times, when the games are filled of these choirs :clap:


----------



## Benny the Bull (Jul 25, 2002)

Great performance by Nocioni. I didn't know he had that in him. 

:clap:


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Oakley…Rodman…Artest…Nocioni


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

To think the Sixers were the other team after this guy, of course he was never really interested in coming to the City of Brotherly Love. I still love the way he plays the game, if only there were more of him.


----------



## El Chapu (Oct 23, 2004)

This has been the Bulls' story since so many bodies went down. One night its Ben who goes nuts, then its Kirk that steps it up, today it was Noc's turn. We are winning as a team but usually its one man that comes through big time for us!

What makes me even happier are all these "NO-CEE-OH-NEE!" chants. I remember hearing some whispering when Noc had the ball some weeks ago. 
But when it counts, you better hope he is playing for your side. He wont score 20+ or pull down 15+ boards every game from now on, but the effort and passion are always there.

Cheers for Noc and the Bulls taking the first game :cheers: 

1 down, 3 to go! 

:banana:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

El Chapu said:


> This has been the Bulls' story since so many bodies went down. One night its Ben who goes nuts, then its Kirk that steps it up, today it was Noc's turn. We are winning as a team but usually its one man that comes through big time for us!
> 
> What makes me even happier are all these "NO-CEE-OH-NEE!" chants. I remember hearing some whispering when Noc had the ball some weeks ago.
> But when it counts, you better hope he is playing for your side. He wont score 20+ or pull down 15+ boards every game from now on, but the effort and passion are always there.
> ...


Looks like now Eddie Jordan will have to plan for Gordon, Kirk, Tyson, AND Nocioni for the rest of the series. Time for Duhon to step into another 8-9 from 3.


----------



## rosenthall (Aug 1, 2002)

Noc was the man tonight. El Chapu, add me to your club.


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

I told you so...


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

Awesome game from Noch. I wonder what he does the rest of playoffs.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

More typical night from Noch last night... 10/7/2 with a couple TO's. But homeboy did get 3 blocks!!! and that last one on Larry Hughes was sick.

spongy.... anyway you could post that block on Hughes?


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

superdave said:


> More typical night from Noch last night... 10/7/2 with a couple TO's. But homeboy did get 3 blocks!!! and that last one on Larry Hughes was sick.
> 
> spongy.... anyway you could post that block on Hughes?


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch!!!


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

check it out!

courtesy of *zeb*

http://yourchicagobulls.com/viewtopic.php?t=34&sid=23043e01e6ef05ff34782f3653255cd5


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

mizenkay said:


> check it out!
> 
> courtesy of *zeb*
> 
> http://yourchicagobulls.com/viewtopic.php?t=34&sid=23043e01e6ef05ff34782f3653255cd5


grazie


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

PC Load Letter said:


> Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooch!!!


PCLoad, don't you think its about time you shell out $$$$ for the Nocioni custom jersey @the UC? The Dream Team jacket can wait....


----------



## bullsville (Jan 23, 2005)

This was in the new SI that I just got in the mail yesterday:
___________________________________

On Sunday evening, during a timeout near the end of the Chicago Bulls' 103-94 victory over the Washington Wizards in Game 1 of their first-round Eastern Conference playoff series, the United Center crowd began chanting, "No-chee-O-nee!" The object of their affections was Chicago's hardworking rookie forward, Andrés Nocioni, who had just pulled down his 17th rebound of the game and would finish with an astounding 25 points, 18 rebounds and four assists. A surprising hero in a season full of them for the youthful, scrappy Bulls (fellow rookie Ben Gordon again provided a spark off the bench, as he has since the All-Star break, with 30 points), Nocioni was being feted by fans who had waited seven years for their team to return to the playoffs. 

The chant was rousing. It was contagious. It was also incorrect. "It is No-cee-O-nee," the 25-year-old from Santa Fé, Argentina, said after the game, "but it's O.K. Everybody calls me Noach." 

However you say it, Nocioni set the tone on Sunday. Logging time at small forward and power forward, the 6'7", 225-pounder tore up and down the court as if running from a large beast, ripped rebounds out of the air, scowled as if every Wizards basket gave him heartburn -- there may be no player in the league with a wider array of grimaces -- and maintained a rugby-scrum intensity while playing the entire 48 minutes. Says Chicago center Antonio Davis, *"He practices like that. He's like that in walk-throughs. Preseason, off-season, you name it, he's going full speed."* 

Nocioni is an NBA rookie, but he played two years of pro ball in Spain's ACB League before joining the Bulls and was a key member of the Argentine national team that won Olympic gold last summer. (Lest anyone forget that, he brought his medal to training camp.) From the beginning, his Tasmanian devil style made him a fan favorite in Chicago -- he received a standing ovation at his first preseason game -- but though he understands English well enough, it took Nocioni awhile to comprehend what coach Scott Skiles wanted from him. "One of his biggest problems was figuring out what was a good shot and what was a bad shot," says veteran swingman Eric Piatkowski. "I think he was driving the coaches crazy early on." 

On Sunday, Nocioni was laudably selective; each of the four three-pointers he took was wide open. (He hit two.) And, as Skiles said afterward, "when we were limping a little offensively, he put his head down and went to the hole and busted up the rhythm." 

If Nocioni keeps playing like that, everyone will know how to pronounce his name. 
_______________________________


LOL, I can just see Nocioni taking a hard foul on someone during the walk-through before the game!


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

bullsville said:


> This was in the new SI that I just got in the mail yesterday:
> ___________________________________
> 
> On Sunday evening, during a timeout near the end of the Chicago Bulls' 103-94 victory over the Washington Wizards in Game 1 of their first-round Eastern Conference playoff series, the United Center crowd began chanting, "No-chee-O-nee!" The object of their affections was Chicago's hardworking rookie forward, Andrés Nocioni, who had just pulled down his 17th rebound of the game and would finish with an astounding 25 points, 18 rebounds and four assists. A surprising hero in a season full of them for the youthful, scrappy Bulls (fellow rookie Ben Gordon again provided a spark off the bench, as he has since the All-Star break, with 30 points), Nocioni was being feted by fans who had waited seven years for their team to return to the playoffs.
> ...



Very nice article. :clap: 

Such kind words for a "dirty" player.


----------

